# Water/Meth timing...8vT...results are in



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a chance to log and play around with timing last night.

Outside Temps were 77*

Boost was set at 17psi (56mm compressor.63a/r turbine)

8.5:1 Compression

Ramhorn manifold

Custom intake manifold

Ported head, Mild cam

*BEFORE METH: 85~90* outside same boost*













*WITH METH*
this is a 3rd gear pull but ran outta room to rev it to 7k like normal (110mph is too fast on the street  )











Overall i am pleased with that healthy amount of timing. And the butt dyno says it feels like 24psi on straight pump :what::laugh:

Thoughts? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

first post updated with "before meth" log


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I love water/meth injection.

Thank you, that is all.


----------

